# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  My SR9009 log

## AR's King Silabolin

Been reading a lot and info is so great. Gotta try one of these...

So first shot 4 hours ago. 20 mg ed but they said it got a very short halflife, so 3-4 times a day is neccesary.
Im stacking with mk677 12,5 mg aday and ostarine 10 mg a day. But i know how those work so i will be able to tell what happens with this magic "exercise in a bottle" sr9009.

Stil on laxo but despite from a little injurihealing the boost of strength was just the first week so actually i will not spend money on superlaxo anymore.

My stack should not be supressive at all for the 8 first week, no toxiecy and actually good for cholestrolratio, increasing hdl, and reducing ldl.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

So...sr9009 day 3. Since cycleend christmas i have been trying to avoid the gym and stick to my homegym. Just been there 4-5 times for mondays main training. Im doing ok, but gaining is impossible. But today when i woke up, i looked in the mirror. And it said, eyyy.....you could def consider showing up on a friday too. I looked harder and more lean. I did some stretching yesterday and i almost got a pump. Maybe it something happening. Ive also stack with ostarine, 1 week now, and started mk677 3 days ago. 
So...i will try soon, back and bis...deads too. I think it can be good.....ill let you know. U should study sr9009, they also say it could do marvelous things for your cholestrol too.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

What can i say...wow wow wow. Trained back and bis at the gym. Felt like on real gear now. Major strengthincrease, pump, big, leaner. And...it was much easier now to finish the sets. The pain at the last reps was not there, just a motor which wanna continue and continue. Have been lifting ligth weigths since christmas, but today i deadliftet 440 for reps real easy. And good strict alt bicepscurl with 66 pounds dumbells.
And it was like on effedrin, i wasnt tired at the end. Could train another hour if i wanted. Instead i finished with one hour walk. Real easy too. Yeah a nice girl was joining my walk but nevertheless...
Im excited, SR9009 has given me the best start of all "sarms ". I guess its not a legit sarm, but i call it sarm anyway.
Cant wait unitl next week with this in my system. The stack is stil sr, superlaxo, mk677 18 mg and ost 10 mg, but i know its the SR9009 which is the tip of the sword this time.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 6
Im realy starting to fall in love with this drug. The endurance is incrediable. Better than any steroid ive tried. The fatmeltingprosess is better than any steroid ive tried. I looked superlean today and i had my best workout so far this year.
Guys at the gym already start asking questions. And, the hottest chick in town, who also trains at my gym, who never knew my existence before, smiled at me today.
I think im down 2-3 pounds since ive started but man i look bigger. And the strengthincrease is also steroidlike.
I will order another 4 weeks today and i will continue ostarine and mk677 and i guess they may work in synergy.
No sides yet, libido is up, wellbeeing is superb, balls maybe 90% of their size (guess cause of ostarine) and my restpulse is close to 60 now, which tells me my cardiovaslucar condition is getting better.

Todays preworkout was 400 mg caffein, 7,5 dl beetrootjuice and 10 mg creatin, but i have done this before and never come close to my workout endurance today.

Workout, calves, chest, tris, shoulders, lat pulldowns, and a little thighs. Even at my last set of leg extension after 2hours and 15 minutes of intense lifting, i had plenty of power and could have done a lot more sets.

----------


## Joachim1

> the hottest chick in town, who also trains at my gym, who never knew my existence before, smiled at me today.


 :7up: 

Can you sleep with 400mg of caffein ? I am so sensitive to caffein, I take one expresso and I am up all night !

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

i train a bit early...maybe 8 hours before sleeptime....

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 8.
Another awesome workout. Boring, traps and thighs but man the eye of the tiger was there. The only thing that reminds me of this feeling is when i was 22 and dropped 500 mg caffein, 50 mg effedrin and two aspirin before workouts. Im not kidding. Today i also had to quit even if my thighs wanted more sets. I feel the burn and i see the fat melts away. I guess in a DNPway. Im looking so much better now than one week ago but i have also gained a couple of pounds.
Todays preworkout was only 5 dl redbull and 10 g creatin. Man i have been on low dosed deca /sustanon cycles with less output than this one. No sides yet.
Next up is friday, bis and back.

----------


## boisebeast

> Day 8. Another awesome workout. Boring, traps and thighs but man the eye of the tiger was there. The only thing that reminds me of this feeling is when i was 22 and dropped 500 mg caffein, 50 mg effedrin and two aspirin before workouts. Im not kidding. Today i also had to quit even if my thighs wanted more sets. I feel the burn and i see the fat melts away. I guess in a DNPway. Im looking so much better now than one week ago but i have also gained a couple of pounds. Todays preworkout was only 5 dl redbull and 10 g creatin. Man i have been on low dosed deca/sustanon cycles with less output than this one. No sides yet. Next up is friday, bis and back.


Are you eating above maintenance? Sounds like this stack is working really well for a recomp

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

I try to eat as i use to, so i can experience if this shit works. But as always, i tend to be more serious when gearing. I dont know, but i think im eating rigth beetween above and below manintenance Earlier this was tabu for me, but i will start drol, deca , test and masteron in 4-5 weeks, so my main goal is to loose fat to avoid some of the sides.

----------


## boisebeast

> I try to eat as i use to, so i can experience if this shit works. But as always, i tend to be more serious when gearing. I dont know, but i think im eating rigth beetween above and below manintenance Earlier this was tabu for me, but i will start drol, deca, test and masteron in 4-5 weeks, so my main goal is to loose fat to avoid some of the sides.


Fair enough, thanks for the response. Have you used GW? I'm curious how SR9009 compares to it

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

No i havent. I think i have red its the same princip, but sr works much better.

So, day 10. Back and Bis. Looks better and better, vshape is definitely comming back. Did 220 kg for 4 reps today, last friday 200 3 reps. Havent been deadlifting since christmas. Strength increase on another back exercises too but biceps the same. Didnt use any preworkout today, no creatin, just a little Burn. And been working 10 hours then straigth to the gym Last friday i didnt work, just went to the gym after breakfast. And there were nobody at the gym today. Boring. Last friday i talked to a beatutifull girl beetween each set almost and that gave me energi. All in all im very exicted and i think sr9009, 10 days in, is the best ive tried. You can run drol and test and end up big and puffy with a big waist and thats all. This sr9009 slim you down without loosing muscles. Maybe add some muscles too. Most of the bloggers experience the same as i am. They are very satisfied with the endurance and fatmelting capabilities. Only see one dude who said he didnt notice anything. He was running 30 mg aday. Well, maybe he used a bad brand or dosed it once. U gotta dose it 3-4 times a day.
Next up is monday. I will fronload tris and chest at home sunday, but just for fun and pump. Gym monday, chest shoulders and tris. And now i will put on my tangatank and flash it at the badest chestpump. I guess there will be headturns and im eager to compare the mirror with my tank steroidlook. If i equal or come close with sarms ?...that would be something or what....

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 12. Come over a few things. Most bloggers say GTG, but one dude with authority wouldnt use it cause his studies shown it just had a 2,2% bioaveablility and with a halflife of 30 minutes, its was impossible to benefit from it. Others say there are guys that dont feel it. But most important, most guys are very pleased me included. Even my wife made a notice last evening in the sofa. OMG, whats up with your thigh there. She saw seperation she never has seen before.
At the gass station toliet today i looked in the mirror and what the ****, things are happening. I read and read and i find sideeffects on water and apples and everything but so far i havent found one guy on the net complaining about SR9009 sideeffects.

Pic was taken 30 minutes ago at my homegym and im more please with this pic than my top christmas steroidycle pic.

----------


## InternalFire

Good progress, but I believe you have made a f*ckup with your pic upload, unless you did it purposefully - in your avatar pic - face blacked out while public pic high res with your face full in it. Otherwise all lookin good

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Your rigth...actually when i thougth of it, i desided to black out face on this straigth forward pic, but something happened and i was not able to delete the socalled "attached thumbnail".

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 15. Very pleased the way i looked at the gym today. I think this is maybe the best ive tried. Strength increase has stopped a bit and the superpump is not there, but fat is stil melting. Im impressed because my sr9009 is a little destroyed i think. The crystalisation came back and now the white lumps will not go away after heating and shaking. So i guess some of the goodiss is stuck inside the bottle. And i dont trust the rest of the stack. The MK677 is not giving me any increased apetite. When i used another brand the hunger came at once. Maybe its a scam. And the ostarine cut 1/3 of my balls. So....maybe all ive got is my destroyed sr9009. Ofcourse i have ordered another 4 weeks. Maybe i was unlucky. The next bottle will be in mint condition. Winther is gone and the guy who sold the stuff said the crystalisation could happen due to weatherconditions during transport.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 17. Traps and thighs. Stil noticable strength increase. Surprisingly cause yesterday i was walking and running and my thighs were hurting like hell and i thought tomorrows thigh workout will be fiasko. But no, it was ok. But sr shines the best when it comes to fatloss. It will not get you much bigger. You get stronger, but i guess it has something to do with the mitochondries in the cells, not the muscle fibers. But ofcourse, heavier lifting will aid in musclebuilding longterm. But im loosing fat. Man...cant think of any safer and more effective than sr9009 when it comes to fatloss. Its perfect cause i really would love to see the 12% bodyfatmark befor this years summer steroidcycle.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

day 19. Bad workout. Dont know why. Deads, back and bis. Well, the strentgincrease is stil there. Did 240 kg for 3 reps. And stamina stil good. And i looked pretty good in my stretchjacket. Getting leaner. But when i flashed the tank, something was missing. Looked much bigger last week and the week before that. But, i think its the way this stack rolls. Fatloss and stamina from mk677 and sr9009. Injuries better, that one from ostarine. But, that little bastard, ostarine, also f.ucks up your testo. Before the ostarine i felt likt 6-800 ng/dl. Girls all over the place. Now i barely notice the girls which tells me i maybe see the 200-300 ng/dl markers. With a testosteronlevel below 300, i guess its pretty though to build muscles. Im getting stronger and thats confusing but the sr9009 works on the mitochondries in the musclecells and therefore strength is increasing, but when test is missing the body fails to repair and grow. Well, thats an educated guess. But the target was to get lean before the steroidcylcle and im on that road and i have ordered some rad140 and i think im a candidate for rad140 now. I feel for a bad smiley now  :Shrug:

----------


## InternalFire

well bro, when test goes down - the whole show goes with it... You've any plans having bloods done from this run?

Like you said, recovery time increases, and the damage with low test is not so severe to muscle fibers due to lack of N.O. and in result less micro-tears = less growth, unless you can work around this plus around bad days demotivated by hormonal imbalance and such

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> well bro, when test goes down - the whole show goes with it... You've any plans having bloods done from this run?


Good question. I was planning to before i get into the roids. To check if sr9009 really helps on cholestrol, as theori says, and find out if ostarine really is just sligth supressive. Im running 25 mg. And i feel supresssed.
All other values should be ok, havent come across any bad bloodwork from mk677 and sr9009 yet.'
Just have to get my lazy ass up there. I guess my doc welcomes me cause i did bloods when i was jucing for christmas and my cholestrol was real bad and he said i had to come for another check 3-4 months later after a cleaner and greener diet. I didnt tell about the superdrol.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Quick update, day 21. Now its working even better. My first bottle really crystalized, and i guess it was pretty weakend. Stil, it worked very good. Few days ago another bottle arrived with min crystalisation and a much more deep blue color. Well, been running the new bottle and it seemed to have speed up things again. Been working 10 hours, bad diett too, but when i took another look in the mirror before bedtime...wtf man.....i have never been so lean in my life. When i was 18 i had one of the smallest midsections and now, at the age of 45, i see it all coming back. Im not running at all. Im not eating as in bodybulding lifestyle. I cut the junk and candies only. Trains 4 times a week. Thats all...

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

But enough talk, here are the update pics. Another 5-6 weeks on this and then bulking with drol and injections...should be ok.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 22. Another all time high workout at the local gym. Today i was wearing a superthigth t-shirt and i think i looked great. Cant remember the last time my midsection was like this. I started at 114 kg, today i was 111 kg. But my strength is better now then when i started. Endurance out of this world. Honestly, i think i will reach the 15% fatlevel mark in 4 weeks and this is by far the best ive ever tried and i think i will continue with GW through the cycle and lower the fatlevel on cycle also. Maybe im a 12%er mid july. Marcus telling im in the 20-30%, meaning i migth aswell be 28-29%, was real motivating to me. Im not a fat f.uck and i will show the skinny mf some real abs before the summer is gone...:-)))

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 24. Another good traps, forearms and thighs workout at the gym. Tried Flex wheelers suggestions on one leg leggpress for 4 sets each and 20 reps. Brutal, but i managed to do it. Then Rich Pianas narrow hacklift suggestions. But couldnt go beond 12 reps, that first exercise was too hard.
Measured my heartbeat last evening. 56!!!...thats some crazy shit. I dont do cardio, stil my heartbeat at rest closing in on those who run 4 times a week. Im just lifting. I was 70-80..most likely closer to 80 when i started. That detalj is the one im most satisfied with for this run.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 26. Another awesome workout. Bis and back. Dropped deads today. Some lower back pain. But i almost bested my steroid alt biceps curls. 32 kgs for reps. I think ive never been higher than 35 kg for reps. The really good part is that i did this with a median bodybuilder belt, hole number 5. Last 10 years when i past 115 kg in bodyweigth i always used powerlifingbelts. Those tiny ass bb-belts just didnt fit.. But now...my 20s midsexction is almost back. And i dont do a lot of cardio or live a bb-lifestyle.
Endurance too good. 4 biceps exercises, 3 forearms movements and then 6 back exercises. Wanted a lot more, but hey..i know that would just burn fibers, not prepare for growth.
Really cant wait until medio mai when im supposed to throw in some superdrol and rad before we add deca /masteron and more rad140, before the trip to Grand Canaria and hundreds of beachbitche.s. I guess i will not stop the sarms when this start. But possible stop sr9009 and switch to GW.
Ofcourse test should be in there, but streets are empty and im too lazy to get myself bitcoinsaccounts and that shit. Just have to rely on the rad. And that will be interesting. If rad works like a trtrdose, my next cycles would be a lot healthier. Specially for prostate. And it would be real nice to shut some "cycles without test suck"-faces up.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 29. Best part first. Cant remember last time i looked so good in the gym mirrors. My waist is like it was when i was 20. A slim top doesnt look stupid anymore. As a matter of fact it looked good. And due to my much smaller waistline, my thighs look bigger aswell.
Then some cons. There are no strength increase anymore. But i guess its the way things roll now. Inspired of my narrower by the day waist i have cut mor calories than i was planning and im avoiding as much fat as i can also. But, i cant say i turn weaker. So its ok.
Next, the ostarine has shut me down. I guess 50%. I think im in the low 300s now. And this keeps me sleepy around the day. But, my rad140 will arrive next week and then i can put that baby to the test.
I think ostarine has increased my prostate also. I now have to pee 3-4 times a nigth. But i got my cialis today and i guess that will help.
Conclusion, im not sure, but i think i would be better off running just sr9009 and mk677 without ostarine. Before i started ostarine my test was exellent. But i run ostarine because i have a torn pectoralis and i dont want to operate.
But very curios about the rad, if it can act like a trtrdose....will see and i let u know...

----------


## numbere

I've read a few research papers on sr9009 over the last few days and I don't understand how the human dose of 20-30mg was obtained.

All the peer reviewed articles that I've come across, which were all published in last last few months, are giving mice doses of 100mg/kg of body weight.

An equivalent dose for me would be ~8g!

How the heck was a dose of 20-30mg chosen based on the studies being conducted?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Maybe they used the GW formula. Those mices were given...what..like...400 mg a day..for years before the got cancer and the program stopped. And GW has been working for years on humans at that dose, 20-30 mg.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Day 31. Surprisingly strengthincrease. Good endurance even if my testo is pretty low now, due to ostarine. More fatloss and dont train without slimwear nowadays. But cant wait to raise my test, Feeling sleepy. I will not recommand anybody to run an ost/lgd only cycle, if you not have injuries or must loose fat dramaticly before cycling. Rad you arrive next week but my hunger for test is growing so i ordered some sustanon aswell.

----------


## InternalFire

Good stuff,

How are you planing on dosing sust. and at what frequency?

Question is itching in back of my head if for TRT purposes sust. be better than enanth. like wise of more steady stable release and less frequent injection? Any thoughts on this?

Im real curious to see what your bloods be like before you hit test injections after this sarm cycle

Keep up the log man, good job

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Good stuff,
> 
> How are you planing on dosing sust. and at what frequency?
> 
> Question is itching in back of my head if for TRT purposes sust. be better than enanth. like wise of more steady stable release and less frequent injection? Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Im real curious to see what your bloods be like before you hit test injections after this sarm cycle
> 
> Keep up the log man, good job


Thanks bro. I was planning for trtdose only with drol and deca but this shape I got from the sr9009 has inspired me big time so im thinking of the usual stuff. 500 mg sus a week, two shots.
Yeah I think sus may be better than e, but you need two shots cause a big portion of the susmix is real fast acting. 
Yeah. Im curious about the bloods myself. My guess is test 300 ngdl and cholestrol and the rest ok. Ok because my heartbeat at rest has lowered from 75 to 55 which is fantastic in my head. And there is no toxicety yet.
But you never now so I should really get my lazy ass up to the docsoffice . And Thats a dobble probleme when low on test. You try to avoid anything outside standard.

----------


## InternalFire

ok, enough talks, now man up and go get your lazy ass to the docs office

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

_emailed professor burris. This is what he said.

"I just recently found out that someone is selling SR9009 in a manner that is "supported" for human use in bodybuilding. I agree with your comments. The drug does in fact alter the circadian rhythm (in mice) and we would need to assume in humans – and we don't know if it is beneficial or detrimental at this point. SR9009 was designed as a "tool" molecule to determine if we should pursue making more drug like compounds that could be used to treat disease. Of course, the data is supportive of going forward – and we are designing better compounds – but the issue is that SR9009 has several issues that make it unsuitable for human use. Firstly, it has no oral bioavailability. I know the company selling this is indicating taking it orally is ok – but it doesn't even get into the blood. At this point that is probably not a bad thing since the drug has not been evaluated in appropriate toxicology assays to determine if there are issues like inducing disease (cancer as you indicate or others). There is going to be exposure to the gut and that is not necessarily good since we don't know the effects as of yet. SR9009 has some functional groups that are known to have potential toxicology liabilities and it would never be developed as a drug. It was ok as a "tool" to figure out if we should continue to spend money and effort to get better drugs – but we had to design these "bad" functional groups out since they are know to have toxic effects in humans. So bottom line – I would never recommend using this compound at this point. That being said – we are still working on improved compounds with one of the potential uses being sarcopenia – loss of muscle and strength due to aging."

So yeah we should probably have another 5 years before the good drugs come out.
_

Shit...i guess the argues from the guy who made this shit should be taken into considaration. But i really dont get it. If it dont even hit the bloodstream, how can it affect endurance. Ok, lets say my fatloss came from ostarine. I swear to God my cardio capabillities was much better when i start this shit....

But im not so sure anymore if i wanna use it again. After this...i need to find more articles. But..i swear to God, the info on the suppliers sites relates more to the feelings ive got from it than prof Burris info.

----------


## Mp859

> emailed professor burris. This is what he said. "I just recently found out that someone is selling SR9009 in a manner that is "supported" for human use in bodybuilding. I agree with your comments. The drug does in fact alter the circadian rhythm (in mice) and we would need to assume in humans - and we don't know if it is beneficial or detrimental at this point. SR9009 was designed as a "tool" molecule to determine if we should pursue making more drug like compounds that could be used to treat disease. Of course, the data is supportive of going forward - and we are designing better compounds - but the issue is that SR9009 has several issues that make it unsuitable for human use. Firstly, it has no oral bioavailability. I know the company selling this is indicating taking it orally is ok - but it doesn't even get into the blood. At this point that is probably not a bad thing since the drug has not been evaluated in appropriate toxicology assays to determine if there are issues like inducing disease (cancer as you indicate or others). There is going to be exposure to the gut and that is not necessarily good since we don't know the effects as of yet. SR9009 has some functional groups that are known to have potential toxicology liabilities and it would never be developed as a drug. It was ok as a "tool" to figure out if we should continue to spend money and effort to get better drugs - but we had to design these "bad" functional groups out since they are know to have toxic effects in humans. So bottom line - I would never recommend using this compound at this point. That being said - we are still working on improved compounds with one of the potential uses being sarcopenia - loss of muscle and strength due to aging." So yeah we should probably have another 5 years before the good drugs come out. Shit...i guess the argues from the guy who made this shit should be taken into considaration. But i really dont get it. If it dont even hit the bloodstream, how can it affect endurance. Ok, lets say my fatloss came from ostarine. I swear to God my cardio capabillities was much better when i start this shit.... But im not so sure anymore if i wanna use it again. After this...i need to find more articles. But..i swear to God, the info on the suppliers sites relates more to the feelings ive got from it than prof Burris info.


 He told you himself it is useless taken orally.

----------


## InternalFire

> Shit...i guess the argues from the guy who made this shit should be taken into considaration. But i really dont get it. If it dont even hit the bloodstream, how can it affect endurance. Ok, lets say my fatloss came from ostarine. I swear to God my cardio capabillities was much better when i start this shit....
> 
> But im not so sure anymore if i wanna use it again. After this...i need to find more articles. But..i swear to God, the info on the suppliers sites relates more to the feelings ive got from it than prof Burris info.


There are such things as placebo, such things as a coincidence of expectations and also side effects of this "tool" not even a drug , as cancer. Also there is such thing as "edit" function so I would encourage you to be on a safe side and go edit your posts where you swear by this compound to work because you didnt know that you didnt know and you thought you knew. 

Hope you stay well and never get any symptoms of whatever side effect this "tool" used on rats can bring , not 1 month, not 1 year and not 30year from now. Stay clear of sarms in general as you dont know what other professors may tell you about these other "tools" dangers

Goodluck

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

No man. I dont trust his answer. Too many blogs out there telling it works, just like i felt it. Maybe he wants to make money on hit forhimself or something. And dont like that they stole his patent. Plenty of guys saying is doesnt work, but also plenty of guys saying it works. And it worked for me. Never ever saw a guy complain about sides from it. If it really was toxic, one of them should get into trouble soon. Well, the internet covers almost everything, yet i have not found a side directly related to sr9009 use.
Ofcourse....last option. Cancer...you may get it in 1 year...20 years...But they said the same thing about Cardarine aswell. And Cardarine has been used for years without anybody getting cancer from it.

I will take his answer into considaration and be more restrictive too recommend it to other users, but by now, i will personaly not say def goodby to sr9009.

I had a heartbeat at rest around 80 before i started using it. (Due to no cardiotraining and bad diett) Well, after 4 weeks with sr9009 i was down to 60, with no cardio and just a sligthly improved diett.
I guess only this justifies its use.

----------


## numbere

> No man. I dont trust his answer. Too many blogs out there telling it works, just like i felt it. Maybe he wants to make money on hit forhimself or something. And dont like that they stole his patent. Plenty of guys saying is doesnt work, but also plenty of guys saying it works. And it worked for me. Never ever saw a guy complain about sides from it. If it really was toxic, one of them should get into trouble soon. Well, the internet covers almost everything, yet i have not found a side directly related to sr9009 use.
> Ofcourse....last option. Cancer...you may get it in 1 year...20 years...But they said the same thing about Cardarine aswell. And Cardarine has been used for years without anybody getting cancer from it.
> 
> I will take his answer into considaration and be more restrictive too recommend it to other users, but by now, i will personaly not say def goodby to sr9009.
> 
> I had a heartbeat at rest around 80 before i started using it. (Due to no cardiotraining and bad diett) Well, after 4 weeks with sr9009 i was down to 60, with no cardio and just a sligthly improved diett.
> I guess only this justifies its use.


I've been on sr for almost two weeks and haven't experienced any positive side effects.

IMO it's a total waste of money.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I've been on sr for almost two weeks and haven't experienced any positive side effects.
> 
> IMO it's a total waste of money.


Well, 1, it could be fake. Lots of fake stuff. Or it doesnt work for you. Blogs say the same thing. 50% doesnt feel it, 50 % does. We are all different and its in the genes.

Im sorry to here this. I guess you maybe red my srblog and used my sr9009bragging as an argument for your decision.

Ill make it up to u bro.

----------


## numbere

> Im sorry to here this. I guess you maybe red my srblog and used my sr9009bragging as an argument for your decision.
> 
> Ill make it up to u bro.


Not at all mate.

I'm happy it worked for you even if was only a placebo effect.

I was only giving my opinion.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

did you remember to dose it min 3 times a day? 4+ is best but kind of annoying. When i took it 1-2 times it clearly lost effectivity.

----------


## numbere

> did you remember to dose it min 3 times a day? 4+ is best but kind of annoying. When i took it 1-2 times it clearly lost effectivity.


I've been taking 10mg 3 times per day.

I would take it more often but it's too much of a pain.

I had the same issue as you where it crashed or participated and came out of suspension.

----------


## waylaid69

Silabolin, sr9009 does not bind to the androgen receptor, so by what mechanism does it increase muscle strength?
You are stacking it with other compounds, so how can you be sure that you're not getting a synergistic effect? Have you tried taking sr9009 on its own?
I'd be interested to know if you still get good strength gains from it when you take it on its own.

----------


## waylaid69

Silabolin, by what mechanism does sr9009 increase muscle strength?
Do you think it would increase muscle strength if taken on its own?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Silabolin, by what mechanism does sr9009 increase muscle strength?
> Do you think it would increase muscle strength if taken on its own?


Well. You will feel it best on heavy exercises like squats and deadlifts. The ones that normally takes the breath from you. Long before your muscles stop.
SR9009 will make you do those exercises until your muscles stop, not the breathing. And without so much pain, due to heavy breathing. So yes, it def would increase muscles strength on its own. But i guess for sets where you do more than 10 reps and breathing will become important.
And you will be able to cut down rest beetween sets and keep the quality up for 2 hours. Its not anabolic directly but all this make it indirectly anabolic.

If it works, 50% in the blogs say its junk, 50% say it works. I dont know why some guys dont feel it. Maybe they got a real underdosaged version, maybe they didnt remember to dose min. 3 times a day, which is very important.

With creatin it will work even better. Something to do with ATP and mitochondria in the cells. My norweigianenglish doesnt allow me to go further on that.-)....i guess google explains better on a cell-level.

----------

